# I’m Making A Welding Cart



## Janderso (Sep 24, 2018)

I figured I could put my Miller Diversion 185, Millermatic 211 and the Hypertherm Powermax 30 on one cart to save floor space.
Two gases are involved so they will be side by side. I think I will add a 110V outlet to the cart also. Looking for an extension cord to run the 4 1/2” grinder won’t be necessary.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Top shelf still to come. It’s not at “Tony’s” level but it is sturdy and functional.
It’s coming along.


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 24, 2018)

Looks good to me!  Way better than my welding...


----------



## rwm (Sep 24, 2018)

Slick


----------



## dlane (Sep 24, 2018)

For me when I build somthing there’s always a “coulda, shoulda, woulda “ moment after it’s built.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Sep 24, 2018)

deleted


----------



## RobertHaas (Sep 24, 2018)

My mig and plasma cutter ride around on a cart I designed and built a few years ago. It has a nice heavy duty shelf on one side, a built in water separator and regulator for the plasma cutter and a clever clamp I bent on a ring roller to hold the bottle. The lower shelf holds the spool gun and a few misc. tools

I like having the Mig up top nice and high off the floor, easy for me to work on.


----------



## GL (Sep 24, 2018)

Very nice work.  Good design, everything accessible. One thing I learned on building the cart for my TIG machine, old Dialarc  (big and heavy, like use engine hoist heavy) was not to scrimp on the caster rating.  It sits in one spot for a long time and the wheels will flat spot.  Thought I got enough rating, maybe not.  Yours looks roll around ready, so may move often enough to not be an issue.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 25, 2018)

Dang, I was just talking about the castors. They are a hard rubber with a 250# rating each. I am a bit concerned about them now.
I like the way you angled the shelves.
I have one more shelf to ad for the plasma cutter. I have to fight my tendency to rush the job. When I find I am feeling rushed I stop and step away. Wait for tomorrow to move forward. I am glad I stopped last night. I have a new idea today.
Thanks.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 1, 2018)

I finished the cart.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 1, 2018)

A couple more pics


----------

